# Top Novice



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well after my club finally found a new location to hold their meetings we all got together again for awards from this past season. I officially was named Top Novice of 2017. I was gunning for both Top Novice and Top Caller, but placed second in the club for number of animals called in. I won a custom Everidge Skinning Knife and sheath with the club logo, Title, and my name lasered into the sheath.

My numbers were 24 Coyotes, 5 Fox, 3 Bobcats, and 1 Mountain Lion which equaled 755 points. The guy who got top caller had 56 Coyotes called in with a point total of 1,120 points. I am ok with those numbers as he has been calling over 40 years!

- Mark























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a little icing. One heck of a year!

Best of everything in your pursuits!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> Nothing wrong with a little icing. One heck of a year!
> 
> Best of everything in your pursuits!


Thanks Glen, right back at you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I said it before and I'll say it again, you ain't no novice, my friend. Nicely done man. Congrats!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats.and thanks for sharing all your hunts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw the post on FB and meant to post a congratulatory thread here on PT, but I'm sure you read the bad news. I'm sorry Mark as you certainly deserve the award and all the congrats we have to offer. Thank you for taking the time to post your successes and stories so that we all could learn from them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Mark ! I didnt have a doubt in my mind that you get it, great calling !


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I saw the post on FB and meant to post a congratulatory thread here on PT, but I'm sure you read the bad news. I'm sorry Mark as you certainly deserve the award and all the congrats we have to offer. Thank you for taking the time to post your successes and stories so that we all could learn from them.


Thanks Don. Yes I heard the bad news and felt conflicted on if I should've posted this or not due to that. It's too bad I never knew Chris as he sounded like a stand up guy.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats bud thanks for putting all your adventures up for us


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Mark !!!

You have accomplished something many will never in their lifetime...

And a big thank you for the mention in Predator Tails


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congratulations Mark !!!
> 
> You have accomplished something many will never in their lifetime...
> 
> And a big thank you for the mention in Predator Tails


 Thank you Eric. And no problem, thanks for the tip for that time of year!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on a great season! Keep up the great posts as they are fun to read as well.

If I was in a club and there was an award, I think I'd get the biggest overthinker. lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Congrats on a great season! Keep up the great posts as they are fun to read as well.
> 
> If I was in a club and there was an award, I think I'd get the biggest overthinker. lol


 Thanks! I'll keep the stories rolling in. I probably should start a new word document each hunting season as my current file is 65 pages long now! Lol

The club gives out a "sucks to be you" award when someone has earned it. The last guy that got it shot and skinned a bobcat, laid down for a quick nap to be ready for the evening hunt.....well when he woke up he forgot all about the bobcat hide he left drying on the boulder. By the time he remembered about it he was a long ways away. Went back after dark to get it and another predator had taken it! Lol

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark ... you are no novice. I am proud to know such a fine EXPERT caller. I also admire a man that gives credit to another that has been calling a long time. That deserves an award right there for character.

Congrats there MR. Desert Predator Caller and a very very sincere job well done on two accounts!

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Larry said:


> Mark ... you are no novice. I am proud to know such a fine EXPERT caller. I also admire a man that gives credit to another that has been calling a long time. That deserves an award right there for character.
> 
> Congrats there MR. Desert Predator Caller and a very very sincere job well done on two accounts!
> 
> Larry


Thank you sir!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mark you sincerely deserve it!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like a GREAT season to me regardless of awards or anything else!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Sounds like a GREAT season to me regardless of awards or anything else!!


Yes sir, agreed!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

